# Doing business with the usps



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

Contacted by a contracting officer - was given a verbal ( email ) confirmation of price and scope of work.... Does anyone do work with them? She says they are really behind in getting contracts out.. Been waiting a month now...is this normal for them?


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Anything dealing with the government never surprises me. Get a signed contract tho or you may be asking for trouble


----------



## FourDiamond (Nov 23, 2011)

We do a bunch of post offices, the only paperwork we have ever used is US Postal Service- Request for Quotations for Snow Removal. After we are awarded the bid, we get an e-mail confirmation from the Postmaster or District Rep. That's it. It has worked for the past three years. As far as being slow, we still don't know if we need to service sidewalks at one property, since usually the maintenance dept does it, but they've been disbanded, transferred, etc, etc. Love the work, but they seem a little disorganized sometimes.


----------



## LewisLawn (Dec 6, 2010)

all i know is for our local usps for all bidding purposes plowing or mowing lowest bid gets it as long as that bidder meets insurance qualifications...usually get underbid...


----------



## plowking15 (Jan 16, 2010)

The post office in my area ,the building is owned by landlord out of town. I don't plow it but takes awhile to get paid for other work. plowking


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Plowed 2 local usps lots for 16 years,best jobs I ever had,even plowed one year with no contract with no problem.A couple times I had to wait for payment (direct deposit) but I didn't care because they added interest.Got a nice 8500$ payment for last feb in aug. USM took over lot this year and still haven't heard from them,nobody even knows if they have lot covered!


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Ive dealt with usps on the bulk mail side of things and all i can say is no wonder they lose gabillions each year. They didnt want the hassle of dealing with the thousands of dollars of mail we brought them everyday. It was rather disheartening honestly


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

I plow my local post office, and they are cheap cheap, no ice control, its like not even having a place.


----------



## smitts961 (Sep 8, 2015)

I do a local post office. Actually the postmaster is a friend of a friend. Always wants the lot and walks kept super clean. Never questions anything and always pays the bill the same day I email it via credit card. One of my best accounts.


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

*Hi*



smitts961;2119036 said:


> I do a local post office. Actually the postmaster is a friend of a friend. Always wants the lot and walks kept super clean. Never questions anything and always pays the bill the same day I email it via credit card. One of my best accounts.


sounds great, mine are good payers also, I just wish that they would let me do ice control


----------



## dinosaur (Feb 24, 2010)

I also do my local post office, as small as it is. And never had an issue with anything. I break down ice control and snow removal. Once a month I send them the bill and go to the main office to be paid by credit card (which is a pain since they're the only ones who pay by card).


----------

